# Bicycle tire inner tube.



## Patrude (Mar 9, 2016)

I keep punctured bike tire inner tubs handy in the shop. They are great to have for doing case work, especially for dry fitting. These things are like a extra pair of hands.

Reactions: Like 8 | Creative 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 9, 2016)

Good idea.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 9, 2016)

They can also be cut with scissors to make large rubber bands for holding smaller pieces. I have a particular application at work that comes from the factory with a spring installed to maintain pressure, however because of constant vibration on that moving point, it tends to break the spring frequently and they tend to fly off across the room. A new bicycle inner tube costs less than 1 spring, and I get 30 - 40 slices out of the tube. 

Not to mention I get to have all the fun of aggravatin' the guy at the Hardware Store when he asks what size tube I need, because anything he has in stock will work... I just get more slices out of 26 inch tubes. And, he's the easily excitable type most days.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

